# focal utopia - be



## mastero (May 11, 2011)

not mine 

Focal Utopia Be Kit N7 Car Audio Component Speaker System | eBay 

v.nice


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

be better if everything was there some of the pieces are missing


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

yea need pics of box and manuals but whoever win this they will enjoy it


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

fabulous speakers but theres a lot more missing than the box and a few manuals


----------

